# my fish has some pink hairy spot



## lodindri (Apr 17, 2009)

i own a green puffer and hes my first fish ever and i dont know what is wrong with him. he had a pink spot on him last night and now hes got two more. i thought it may be fish food stuck to him or somthing from what the other fish eat but i dont think so anymore. and ive tried knocking it off hes head but it wont fall off. and i dont want to mess with it cause i dont know if itll make it worse. if anyone knows what it is please let me know ill try and get some pics in here as soon as i can.


----------



## lodindri (Apr 17, 2009)

its kinda pink like the tetra bites i give to the other fish as i need to buy more fish food. and so thats why i thought that was it. it kinda spikes out like a hairy whispy cloud of white pink fuzz. and hes getting to more starting to form on him. and he has been lingering a the bottom of the tank since yesterday. he always chases the other fish now he just mopes around at the botton . these are the best pics i could get cause he keeps moving away and i dont have a net to get him and take a closer look.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hello there and welcome.
looks like cottonwool disease,however i would wait to hear from other members here
as i may be wrong.
please could you post a few answers to these questions please,as this will help others to help you.
many thanks.
http://www.fishforum.com/tropical-fish-diseases/must-read-all-members-please-read-652/


----------



## lodindri (Apr 17, 2009)

unfortunately hes gone now. after only two days. sorry for not adding more details im always busy and hardly get time to myself anymore. i have better pics of him now. as hes dead. anymore thoughts so i may try and save the other fish from this fate if they come up with it. 
gallons of tank i think its a 15 or 20
it a fresh water tank
the tank has been setup for a year at least
there were two other fish living with him, a silver dollar and some blackish gray body fish about an inch and a half maybe with a small orange fin on the bottom. and there was a black molly about two months ago but it died after we got it found it in the filter three days after we had already checked he filter after one night
there are no live plants
the tanks temp is at 76 now
i don't know what kind of filter i use as its not mine per say
its not a co2 unit
there's some sunlight but not directly it may bounce of the white walls but no direct sunlight beams into the room or on the tank ever 
the tank water was changed a week ago and cleaned. i try and do it every 2 weeks. this time took me 3 and a half weeks to do so
i feed the green puffer freeze dried blood worms as he wont eat anything else. and the other two fish eat tetra bites and goldfish flakes and ill feed them every other day but not often do i do that. i try and add just a tiny bit of food twice a day only cause they dont like to ever eat what hits the bottom of the tank, which i always thought as weird
oh yes and there is another fish the bottom feeder, sorry i never see him and we always forget we have one hes always in a rock and never comes out. except when you clean the tank, then he scurries back to hes rock
i dont know what kind of light it is but its always on.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

aww i'm sorry you lost him 
if you could get some pictures of the other fish,we could be able to give
an identification on them.
how did it take that amount of time to clean ?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Sorry you lost your puffer.
I am thinking Willow is correct about the cottonwool, but that is one disease I have no experience with.
I just wanted to say, it would be a good idea to turn the lights out at night. It would be more natural for the fish and it gives them some "sleep" time.


----------



## parakeeto225 (Apr 2, 2009)

*sigh* I h8 dying fish, but its ok..they can finally rest in peace... 

three months ago 5 of my guppies died cuz of my cousin accidently dropping a cup fulll of oil in my tamk..I had 28 guppies in 108 gallon... and ow I only have 23...Offcourse I did a BIG waterchange.. I put my 25 guppies into my my empty tanks...i have three empty tanks with each holding a pitbull pleco..theyre 10 gallons. 8 guppies per tank..o yah one of them died cuz of the water change..Now i have 24 guppies... 6 of them are pregnant! yes... hope you feel ok now.


----------

